# Dragons Breath Boost Mockup Pedal



## music6000 (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Barry (Jun 28, 2021)

Oh yeah, hot and spicy!


----------



## junderwood (Aug 5, 2021)

A little while back I paired a different Naga clone with the Tommy III in the same enclosure - nothing fancy, just straight up naga into tommy with no options for switching order or anything. It sounds heckin' good, so I'd be curious if anyone does anything more flexible or interesting with this awesome looking new pcb!


----------



## spi (Aug 5, 2021)

junderwood said:


> A little while back I paired a different Naga clone with the Tommy III in the same enclosure - nothing fancy, just straight up naga into tommy with no options for switching order or anything. It sounds heckin' good, so I'd be curious if anyone does anything more flexible or interesting with this awesome looking new pcb!


Treble boost into a marshall is a classic tone, so I've thought about pairing a Naga with a MIAB pedal.


----------



## Kroars (Sep 3, 2021)

spi said:


> Treble boost into a marshall is a classic tone, so I've thought about pairing a Naga with a MIAB pedal.


Apparently the Naga pushing the DLSIII is where it’s at.  Building a couple NV’s now, gonna test it out and if they work well together I think they’d be great candidates for a dual pedal.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 7, 2021)

Have you looked at the Sabbath Distortion?  It's basically a Range Master driving a DLS III with the BM&T hardwired.  I'll have to try my Strange Bastard into mt DLS III.


----------

